# FFFFFFFUUUU WINDOWS!



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 10, 2011)

All I want to do is update my msn so windows will let me use it, which I shouldn't have to do anyway, but before I can do that, I have to install several other useless updates for windows before I can even update msn!
Is there a way around this?
I knew I should have gotten linux!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2011)

If the updates are small just let them come, at least you don't have to download them in the future. If not, i would try to download new messenger from their homepage, it should install a working version(Or so i think).
I haven't downloaded/Updated my MSN in a long time so i don't know how it works nowadays


----------



## LLiz (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.pidgin.im/
That's all you need to know...


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 10, 2011)

Those updates are probably more important than anything related to MSN. Just install them and enjoy your free updates.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 10, 2011)

Aye - as Lliz put it, get Pidgin.  It's far FAR more flexible and useful.  On the Windows side of things though, why would not not want to install updates?  Of all OS's, Windows needs them to most if you want to kinda/sorta keep it secure.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 10, 2011)

Uhh... Why would you NOT want to install updates for Windows?


----------



## Aden (Mar 10, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Uhh... Why would you NOT want to install updates for Windows?


 
70% chance of a pirated version


----------



## Runefox (Mar 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> 70% chance of a pirated version


 Pfft, I've seen pirated versions of Windows get updates all the time and I've never seen any prob-


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 10, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Pfft, I've seen pirated versions of Windows get updates all the time and I've never seen any prob-


 
*snickers*


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> 70% chance of a pirated version



That may be true with WinXP, but pirated Vista and 7 actually HAPPILY update through MS.  Kinda scary, that flaw.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 10, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> That may be true with WinXP, but pirated Vista and 7 actually HAPPILY update through MS.  Kinda scary, that flaw.


Actually, I suspect it's a PR thing.

A pirated Windows installation is still "virus infested because it's Windows and Windows just sucks" in the eyes of most people.

They find other ways of punishing you for piracy. (Turning off Aero and blanking your desktop background.)


----------



## Carenath (Mar 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> 70% chance of a pirated version





AshleyAshes said:


> That may be true with WinXP, but pirated Vista and 7 actually HAPPILY update through MS.  Kinda scary, that flaw.


 Hardly a flaw, it's pragmatic thinking; it's the lesser of two evils.
For Microsoft, it's far worse to have have hundreds of machines running vulnerable software/services, than it is to lose the license revenue from the purchase of a copy of windows for each of those machines by their owner.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 10, 2011)

net-cat said:


> A pirated Windows installation is still "virus infested because it's Windows and Windows just sucks" in the eyes of most people.
> 
> They find other ways of punishing you for piracy. (Turning off Aero and blanking your desktop background.)



Uhh... No.  All the features on Vista and 7 work perfectly when pirated.  The virus thing is sorta true, but that's because the crack IS a rootkit of sorts.  But when pirated, Vista and 7 work as well as any retail copy.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 10, 2011)

LLiz said:


> http://www.pidgin.im/
> That's all you need to know...


 This is exactly the sort of thing I was looking for, thank you.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 11, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Uhh... No.  All the features on Vista and 7 work perfectly when pirated.  The virus thing is sorta true, but that's because the crack IS a rootkit of sorts.


 
Not if you make like me and slip a SLIC 2.1 into the BIOS of all your machines.

I happily install OEM HP Windows 7 on my machine from 2006.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow.. just from a humble question to  a debate about piracy. derailment i say


----------

